# anyone?



## healthnut (Nov 3, 2015)

*NightWind Poodles?*

Has any of you heard of or have any experience with NightWind in Illinois ?

TIA


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I think they're actually in Indiana? 

But I did consider them when I was looking. They show their dogs, do extensive genetic testing, and usually only have one litter a year. The only reason I didn't contact them is because I was looking for a parti, and they only breed solids (and are AKC).


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, just checked out their website. Looks pretty impressive! Extensive testing, few litters and gorgeous dogs!

It looks like they have a litter on the ground right now, ready to go home in February. 11 blacks and 1 white(male). WOW! Big litter!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I noticed one of her poodles is a Litilann Poodle from Ann Rairigh. My girl, Iris is a Litilann Poodle and has been a lovely companion for 13 1/2 years and still going strong. I would have another Litilann poodle in a heartbeat! Also check out Azel Standard poodles in Indianapolis. Her dogs are from Litilann's as well. I believe she has puppies ready to go.

Best of luck and post pictures and info when you get your pup.

Viking Queen


----------



## healthnut (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes, they look amazing, I was impressed! I did see they had new babies, not sure if they are all spoken for. Mainly black...I also spoke with Ann from LitlAnn's and she is a doll... no pups right now, she is my top pick...scouting around I found NightWind with her lines...all beautiful!!! Many poodles I like had Ann's lines.... she is amazing


----------



## healthnut (Nov 3, 2015)

Viking Queen said:


> I noticed one of her poodles is a Litilann Poodle from Ann Rairigh. My girl, Iris is a Litilann Poodle and has been a lovely companion for 13 1/2 years and still going strong. I would have another Litilann poodle in a heartbeat! Also check out Azel Standard poodles in Indianapolis. Her dogs are from Litilann's as well. I believe she has puppies ready to go.
> 
> Best of luck and post pictures and info when you get your pup.
> 
> Viking Queen


You are lucky to have one of Ann's dogs! They are gorgeous! wow..13.5!! excellent!! I found Ann through Noriko Poodles she is in Calif...to far to ship a pup and she has gorgeous dogs too...LitlAnn is in her lines as well <3


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I was so lucky to find Ann so long ago. She doesn't breed often, but her dogs are exceptional and she mentors many people geting into poodle showing and breeding. Krista Fields of Azel Poodles is one mentored by Ann .....one of her females is sired by London and is from Ann's bloodlines. Lovely dogs. If I couldn'tt get another from Ann I would go to Azel's to get Ann's bloodlines for my next girl. 

Iris, my girl is small, 21" and 35 lbs, but that is exacly what I wanted. She has a fabulous personality and a georgeous coat, but I just keep her in a no frills trim. My groomer, who has groomed dogs for 35 years and has standards of her own, says Iris has the most luxurius coat she has ever seen. 

Iris and her brother came from Ann via air to Denver Colorado. The lady who got Iris's brother flew to KY to pick them both up and they did well on the flight, although they were in the cabin of the plane. Ann is experienced at shipping puppies and I am sure many reputable breeders are as well. I had a very easy transaction getting Iris as well. I was required by contract to have her spayed by a certain age, I think it was a year, but new research suggests benefits in waiting longer, so I would try to negotiate a longer time frame on that for my next pup. I would also use Dr. Jean Dodds vaccination protocol on a new pup, and am lucky to have a veterinarian in agreement with me on that.

Here is a picture of my girl from a couple of years ago....just click on the thumbnail to make it bigger. Her color is off in the picture, she is a true inky black, but of course her little face is greying in the last couple of years. I really hope you can find your dream dog. Iris has been my dream dog from the very beginning.

Please let us know what you decide. We do love puppy stories as well as pictures. 

PM me if you have other questions. Cathy


----------



## healthnut (Nov 3, 2015)

Viking Queen said:


> I was so lucky to find Ann so long ago. She doesn't breed often, but her dogs are exceptional and she mentors many people geting into poodle showing and breeding. Krista Fields of Azel Poodles is one mentored by Ann .....one of her females is sired by London and is from Ann's bloodlines. Lovely dogs. If I couldn'tt get another from Ann I would go to Azel's to get Ann's bloodlines for my next girl.
> 
> Iris, my girl is small, 21" and 35 lbs, but that is exacly what I wanted. She has a fabulous personality and a georgeous coat, but I just keep her in a no frills trim. My groomer, who has groomed dogs for 35 years and has standards of her own, says Iris has the most luxurius coat she has ever seen.
> 
> ...


Thank you Cathy! Your spoo is beautiful! I talked with Ann and I liked her very much! I see her lines everywhere and they are all beautiful!! I just want a backup in case her breedings didn't go as planned and wanted her lines. If all goes well, I can bring a pup home in May, which is a nice time of year.. I did have some confusion in what size poodle...I actually love them all...but for many years, I always said one day I want a standard. I have had toy dogs my entire adult life, so this will be a huge change for me. ( but a good one) 

I will keep you posted, and thank you again, you are so sweet!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I do know Jerry and Gina of Nightwind Standard Poodles; They are very good ethical people and breeders. Jerry is a vet and believes very much in testing, health and temperament. I actually was talking with him yesterday at shows in Ohio. Their dogs are very nice as well as beautiful. Many years ago I did breed to one of their black boys. I think they are a good choice.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

farleysd said:


> Yes, I do know Jerry and Gina of Nightwind Standard Poodles; They are very good ethical people and breeders. Jerry is a vet and believes very much in testing, health and temperament. I actually was talking with him yesterday at shows in Ohio. Their dogs are very nice as well as beautiful. Many years ago I did breed to one of their black boys. I think they are a good choice.
> 
> Terry
> Farleys D Standard
> "One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


You really could not get a better recommendation than this one! Best of luck with your poo puppy decision. This must be very exciting for you.

Viking Queen


----------



## healthnut (Nov 3, 2015)

farleysd said:


> Yes, I do know Jerry and Gina of Nightwind Standard Poodles; They are very good ethical people and breeders. Jerry is a vet and believes very much in testing, health and temperament. I actually was talking with him yesterday at shows in Ohio. Their dogs are very nice as well as beautiful. Many years ago I did breed to one of their black boys. I think they are a good choice.
> 
> Terry
> Farleys D Standard
> "One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


Hi Terry! Thank you so much! You are pretty amazing yourself! That was so nice to say something so positive about another breeder! Such a breathe of fresh air, all good karma to you! We have corresponded thru email, I was impressed to say the least! They sent every health record, pedigree, and championships with a warm friendly email. I found them to be extremely ethical and caring. They put a lot into their dogs! 

Again thank you!!!


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

If you're looking for a puppy in the near future and Nightwind doesn't work out. PM me. I know of another litter with extensively health tested parents in Minnesota. 

Thanks

Kirsten


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Excellent breeder.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

healthnut said:


> Hi Terry! Thank you so much! You are pretty amazing yourself! That was so nice to say something so positive about another breeder! Such a breathe of fresh air, all good karma to you! We have corresponded thru email, I was impressed to say the least! They sent every health record, pedigree, and championships with a warm friendly email. I found them to be extremely ethical and caring. They put a lot into their dogs!
> 
> Again thank you!!!


Thank you, but it is not so hard to do. I love poodles! I love the poodle people! who are trying to do it right! When there are good people it is easy to give positive recommendations. 

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## healthnut (Nov 3, 2015)

You are very sweet Terry...all good things will come back to you! thanks again!


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

Are you sure about Night Wind in Illinois? There is a Nightwind kennel in New Carlisle, Indiana, just west of South Bend. The owner is a veterinarian, Dr. Jerry Hans. He has an excellent reputation as a vet.i talked to him about 6 years ago when I was looking for an adult. Didn't work out but he was quite nice. I understand he had a litter in December. 12 pups I think, 11 blacks and a single white one. He has videos posted oh his Facebook page Nightwind Standard Poodles.


----------



## healthnut (Nov 3, 2015)

Sadie Girl said:


> Are you sure about Night Wind in Illinois? There is a Nightwind kennel in New Carlisle, Indiana, just west of South Bend. The owner is a veterinarian, Dr. Jerry Hans. He has an excellent reputation as a vet.i talked to him about 6 years ago when I was looking for an adult. Didn't work out but he was quite nice. I understand he had a litter in December. 12 pups I think, 11 blacks and a single white one. He has videos posted oh his Facebook page Nightwind Standard Poodles.


Hi Sadie Girl,

Yes! You are correct! We have been in contact. He is the nicest man across the board! I am on his FB page also, puppies are all so cute...the little white boy sticks out in the crowd lol, so cute! maybe in the future contact him again, I think anyone would be very happy with a poodle from him! Thank you for reaching out!


----------

